
Show HN: User authentication at the edge using Auth0 and Cloudflare Workers - kmf
https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/tutorials/user-auth-with-auth0
======
kmf
hey hn! i'm the author of this tutorial, here to answer any questions.

as i wrote on twitter [1] i'm super excited about complex and interesting
stuff like user authorization/authentication on the edge, and this tutorial
was written after doing some explorations on that front over the last few
months.

i'm particularly excited about one of the later parts of the tutorial, which
shows how to take user info from auth0 and inline it directly into your
application using Cloudflare Workers' streaming HTML rewriter. it's a very
cool way to dynamically inject data into your static applications at the edge!

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/signalnerve/status/1266023600718520321](https://twitter.com/signalnerve/status/1266023600718520321)

